# Your Hearth, From Where You Sit



## St. Coemgen (Oct 15, 2016)

Photos only. Unfiltered. Spur of the moment photos. Pull out the phone and take a photo. No text or comments. Just photos of your hearth from where you sit.

One of mine:


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## mass_burner (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Simmo6108 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Batman (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## georgepds (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## highanddryinco (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Pertzbro (Nov 10, 2016)

Chuck, does your radon system cause draft issues? Secondly, do you have bug issues with that much wood inside?


----------



## iron (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice, warm shots. He's a cutie. Fireplace looks great too.


----------



## iron (Nov 10, 2016)

"she"

she wasn't wearing enough pink clothing, like normal, in the pics. her name is luahna, named after a nearby mountain.


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2016)

Luahna is a beautiful name, much better than naming her after the adjacent butte.


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Nov 10, 2016)

Pertzbro said:


> Chuck, does your radon system cause draft issues? Secondly, do you have bug issues with that much wood inside?


Hi Pertzbro.  I have not noticed any negative draft problems since installing the radon system.  The system runs 24/7, but it's only meant to pull air from under the slab in the basement and evacuate it out at the back of the house; it doesn't seem to pull any air from the basement.  In  fact, the only time I ever had a problem with draft was when I tried to start a fire with a cold stove and didn't realise that the wife was running the clothes dryer upstairs...  that caused a few smoky moments of panic in the basement, but we soon got it under control....  Haven't had any "bug" problems at all with the wood in the basement, but then the wood is nice and dry, been seasoning for 2 years....


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 10, 2016)

iron said:


> "she"
> 
> she wasn't wearing enough pink clothing, like normal, in the pics. her name is luahna, named after a nearby mountain.



But she is laying on some pink blankies

PS  My oldest daughter's first word was "hot" due to the woodstove ... you may find the same happening at your house!


----------



## Chum Stains (Nov 10, 2016)

Supreme duet,  double sided !


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 10, 2016)

Updated view


----------



## Dix (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## rickyboby (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## MBarkhouse (Nov 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBarkhouse (Nov 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

I have two wood stoves. One insert (regency i1200) and one free standing(Drolet HT2000). I only run them both at the same time if it is -10*c or colder (not my rule, it's the wife's), but will often put a fire in the insert just because.


----------



## Dairyman (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 11, 2016)

Pertzbro said:


> Chuck, does your radon system cause draft issues


The radon system should be completely sealed from inside air, the inlet to the radon pipe is installed under the concrete pad, the piping then goes to a blower and the air goes outside. The air getting sucked out from under the foundation is replaced by air coming in from around the foundation on the outside.


----------



## ijbelair55 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Huntindog1 (Nov 11, 2016)

My stove is in my basement family room.


----------



## Snotrocket (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Destructor (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## cookin2night (Nov 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Mystic (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Fod01 (Nov 12, 2016)

There is a 20deg difference from one side of the dog to the other [emoji41]


----------



## Dobish (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Ashful (Nov 12, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> The radon system should be completely sealed from inside air, the inlet to the radon pipe is installed under the concrete pad, the piping then goes to a blower and the air goes outside. The air getting sucked out from under the foundation is replaced by air coming in from around the foundation on the outside.



Yes, inlet is under the floor, but the make-up air to the sub-slab space comes thru things like perimeter drains and expansion joints.  So, radon systems do usually result in greater negative pressure situations in basements.


----------



## Blowndiffuser (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## xman23 (Nov 12, 2016)

See my avatar to the left. My stove is in cathedral celling room 28  x 16. The stove in our cabin has been our only heat for 16 years.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## vixster (Nov 12, 2016)

my view



__ vixster
__ Nov 12, 2016


----------



## Dix (Nov 12, 2016)

Fod01 said:


> View attachment 187796
> 
> 
> There is a 20deg difference from one side of the dog to the other [emoji41]



I get the same with Murphy


----------



## Dix (Nov 12, 2016)

vixster said:


> my view



Love the pooch !


----------



## vixster (Nov 12, 2016)

Dix said:


> Love the pooch !



Thanks! (I guess!)  He's a blind Aussie.


----------



## dafattkidd (Nov 13, 2016)

One with the hearth gate closed, one with it open.  At night when the kids are in bed I like to leave the gate open for a better view of the fire. Currently have a 500* stove top with a mix of pine, black walnut and some doug fir scraps cooking. 35* outside and about 75* in the living room.

Edit: crud. I just realized I completely disregarded the original posts requests for no text.


----------



## Smock2015 (Nov 13, 2016)

Site wouldn't let me just post a picture sorry bout the meesage


----------



## Ctstove84 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 13, 2016)

Wow - so many great setups, I'm a bit jealous, keep rocking these pic's


----------



## jrb737 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 13, 2016)

The dogs have a tough life
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the princess working on her dance moves


----------



## Dix (Nov 13, 2016)

dafattkidd said:


> View attachment 187856
> View attachment 187857
> 
> 
> ...



You smart, no tv over fp


----------



## iceman2424 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## prezes13 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Rockey (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Viking59 (Nov 13, 2016)

Just got done installing an Osburn 2000 over the weekend. Really like it so far.


----------



## dh1989 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## dh1989 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeffm1 (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## begreen (Nov 13, 2016)

Good to see the homefires lighting up.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 14, 2016)

begreen said:


> Good to see the homefires lighting up.


When are *you* gonna deliver the goods??


----------



## Ashful (Nov 14, 2016)

Four hearths, so four photos:









Full disclosure, the white stove was never hooked up.  It's in the basement, which has central heating, and two stoves keep me busy enough.


----------



## John59DT (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## robbie_haeg (Nov 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pertzbro (Nov 14, 2016)

Still breaking her in. Been warm lately


----------



## Ctstove84 (Nov 14, 2016)

Your gonna love the cape cod insert.just feed it dry wood and it will keep you warm all winter long


----------



## WayneN (Nov 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## prezes13 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ctstove84 said:


> Your gonna love the cape cod insert.just feed it dry wood and it will keep you warm all winter long


So there is 3 of us that I know of with a cape insert.  I think we should start a fan club.


----------



## Ctstove84 (Nov 15, 2016)

prezes13 said:


> So there is 3 of us that I know of with a cape insert.  I think we should start a fan club.


There's not allot of Cape cod inserts owners here which surprises me.its a beautiful looking stove and heats very well. Club sounds good to me.one cord of wood for yearly dues please!


----------



## Ashful (Nov 15, 2016)

Ctstove84 said:


> There's not allot of Cape cod inserts owners here which surprises me.its a beautiful looking stove and heats very well. Club sounds good to me.one cord of wood for yearly dues please!


Beautiful stove, and was awaited with much anticipation on this forum, after they announced it's (then-future) release in 2012.  I was actually waiting on buying a newer stove, until I saw one myself.

There are always a few contributing factors, when determining which stove will be popular vs. not, but I think the biggest factor in this stove's lack of popularity among this die-hard crowd is the depth of the ash lip... or the lack thereof.  It seemed like every last comment about that stove was that it wasn't deep enough (not as in front to back, but as in the belly of coals it will hold) to do any serious level of heating with it.  I think that, due to this, many here wrote it off as a stove for the casual burner.


----------



## prezes13 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ctstove84 said:


> There's not allot of Cape cod inserts owners here which surprises me.its a beautiful looking stove and heats very well. Club sounds good to me.one cord of wood for yearly dues please!


I am in.  All delivered and stacked at my house....


----------



## prezes13 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Beautiful stove, and was awaited with much anticipation on this forum, after they announced it's (then-future) release in 2012.  I was actually waiting on buying a newer stove, until I saw one myself.
> 
> There are always a few contributing factors, when determining which stove will be popular vs. not, but I think the biggest factor in this stove's lack of popularity among this die-hard crowd is the depth of the ash lip... or the lack thereof.  It seemed like every last comment about that stove was that it wasn't deep enough (not as in front to back, but as in the belly of coals it will hold) to do any serious level of heating with it.  I think that, due to this, many here wrote it off as a stove for the casual burner.



You are 100% right.  I have to take the ashes every 3-4 days when burning 24/7 that's 3-4 loads a day.  But it gives a nice fire show heats good but is expensive too.


----------



## T-roy_ (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 16, 2016)

Here is my view.  Of course my cat Jasmine in her favorite winter time spot.


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2016)

Fire in the T6 today


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 16, 2016)

begreen said:


> Fire in the T6 today


I guess the cat bed only gets used when there's no fire.


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2016)

He sidles over to it to cool down once in awhile.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Nov 16, 2016)

Ctstove84 said:


> View attachment 187871



Careful, those decorations look a bit too low to your stove.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 17, 2016)

@begreen, I thought the T6 was a non-cat stove.


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2016)

Every cat we've had has been attracted to it like a magnet.


----------



## iron (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## revdocjim (Nov 19, 2016)

Up at the cabin for a few days, enjoying the Oslo.


----------



## Sawset (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Tracks74 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aranyic (Nov 19, 2016)

Wind chill in the 20s today the animals have all found their spots. Two more cats around you can't see in the room.


----------



## cmarc (Nov 19, 2016)

Nothing like packing the Quad full of wood and watching some football.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Nov 19, 2016)

The mighty, mighty Buck chomping on some oak and ash...
It's 33 degrees outside 82 degrees inside.  Wifey is happy and toasty...


----------



## StihlKicking (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 20, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> View attachment 188432


Wow, I've never seen glass stay that clean!


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Nov 20, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> View attachment 188432


That is a beautiful fireplace!  Looks very cozy.....


----------



## StihlKicking (Nov 20, 2016)

Chuck the Canuck said:


> That is a beautiful fireplace!  Looks very cozy.....



Thank you! We enjoy it.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 21, 2016)

26 years of primary heating.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 21, 2016)

HisTreeNut said:


> View attachment 188431
> 
> 
> The mighty, mighty Buck chomping on some oak and ash...
> It's 33 degrees outside 82 degrees inside.  Wifey is happy and toasty...


Nice.  Better photo of that mantle clock, if you please?


----------



## Lincolnlog (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Wallace (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## HisTreeNut (Nov 21, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Nice.  Better photo of that mantle clock, if you please?


Still leveling it for the wifey...it was her grandmother & grandfather's. It's a persnickety little thing.


----------



## Ctstove84 (Nov 21, 2016)

Awesome Tom Brady poster!! Go pats!!


----------



## Ashful (Nov 21, 2016)

HisTreeNut said:


> Still leveling it for the wifey...it was her grandmother & grandfather's. It's a persnickety little thing.
> View attachment 188580


Thanks for sharing.  I inherited a very similar clock from my great-grandparents, but without the burl detail shown on yours.  Might even be the same maker.  Unfortunately, mine is long gone, but that's another story for another time!


----------



## drstorm (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Dobish (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 23, 2016)

Is that Garfield and Alfred E. Neuman on the back of that "President" book? I wish I'd thought of that when I was in the booth...


----------



## Dobish (Nov 24, 2016)

I think it's fdr and jfk, but enjoying history I often add tidbits that aren't printed.


----------



## Espartaco (Nov 25, 2016)

Two little gremlins in the pic love to help load the stove...... Not much help really


----------



## BenTN (Nov 26, 2016)

Watching momma decorate.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 26, 2016)

BenTN said:


> Watching momma decorate.



... in her kerchief, you in your cap.


----------



## Ctstove84 (Nov 26, 2016)

Gemma enjoying the warmth after running around outside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickDL (Nov 26, 2016)

We bought our tree and decorated it today. Now we're just enjoying the tree, some Christmas music & of course, the fire. 





Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hilly (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## HisTreeNut (Nov 27, 2016)

hilly said:


> View attachment 188984



Love the hearth! ! !


----------



## hilly (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks! The house was built by my FIL about forty five years ago and the hearth takes up a lot of space, but it certainly makes heating with wood nice.


----------



## jcapler (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaper Evets (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## jcapler (Nov 28, 2016)

Kaper Evets said:


> View attachment 189083



What the hell is that nut from on top your stove?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcapler (Nov 28, 2016)

hilly said:


> View attachment 188984



This is one sweet looking setup. Makes me jealous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaper Evets (Nov 29, 2016)

Jcapler, the nut is from an Ingersoll Rand KVG engine. Above are some pistons.


----------



## jcapler (Nov 29, 2016)

Kaper Evets said:


> Jcapler, the nut is from an Ingersoll Rand KVG engine. Above are some pistons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow that is big, what does that bad boy put out for HP and what does one have for an application for this size of motor?


----------



## Kaper Evets (Nov 29, 2016)

Lol, these are 1,100hp natural gas compressors. 1 of 6. These are our "little" units. Funny that I work and live 15 minutes away from a major gas plant, yet I heat with oil boiler with the insert for supplemental heat. The nut works well as extra heat radiation, and sparks many conversations.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Nov 30, 2016)

Kaper Evets said:


> Lol, these are 1,100hp natural gas compressors. 1 of 6. These are our "little" units. Funny that I work and live 15 minutes away from a major gas plant, yet I heat with oil boiler with the insert for supplemental heat. The nut works well as extra heat radiation, and sparks many conversations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I'd love to see the wrench, and the lady who uses it.


----------



## Kaper Evets (Nov 30, 2016)

Haha, it's funny that you say that. For fear of hijacking the forum, I promise that this is my last off-topic photo.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaper Evets (Dec 2, 2016)

I have to say my wife is sad my big nut has more likes than her wampa skin rug.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hilly (Dec 2, 2016)

And I must say you took that in a much cleaner direction than I thought you were going to.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 2, 2016)

hilly said:


> And I must say you took that in a much cleaner direction than I thought you were going to.


Careful, or he'll tell you about the small one.


----------



## jaywiz (Dec 3, 2016)

iron I love the look of that northstar!!


----------



## jharkin (Dec 3, 2016)

Getting into the season...


----------



## jharkin (Dec 3, 2016)

And in the den...







We have another fireplace in the master but it's not decorated...


----------



## jharkin (Dec 3, 2016)

Ashful said:


> I'd love to see the wrench, and the lady who uses it.



I love big engines too. I assume you guys know what crosshead 2 stroke marine diesels are 

http://www.themysteryworld.com/2012/05/worlds-biggest-single-diesel-engine.html


----------



## Kaper Evets (Dec 3, 2016)

I have read about those before, and let me just say I am SO happy I am an electrician, lol. Make no mistake, I get in there with my two mechs, but no one seems to want to chase me into the 138kv sub station...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaper Evets (Dec 3, 2016)

Also, I just weighed the nut on my stove. 15.5lbs.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame On (Dec 3, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snotrocket (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Mackj (Dec 4, 2016)

We love our F55!


----------



## ColdNH (Dec 4, 2016)

Typical Sunday morning activities


----------



## rkzoo (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## kswaterfowler (Dec 5, 2016)

Enjoying a nice night with a fire.


----------



## jcapler (Dec 5, 2016)

kswaterfowler said:


> Enjoying a nice night with a fire.



Must be watching the great American light fight. The wife has that on tonight. 


Woodpro WS-TS-2000


----------



## beardley (Dec 6, 2016)

Hearth still needs trim :-/  Keeps me warm though!


----------



## pma1123 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## huauqui (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Squisher (Dec 8, 2016)

Maybe fitting to post after your new hearth pic Huauqui. 

The summit going sub-nuclear before settling in for its overnight burn. It is cold here.  -10c here now could see -15c by morning.


----------



## hilly (Dec 8, 2016)

Squisher said:


> Maybe fitting to post after your new hearth pic Huauqui.
> 
> The summit going sub-nuclear before settling in for its overnight burn. It is cold here.  -10c here now could see -15c by morning.
> 
> View attachment 189693



It was down to -6 C here in Vancouver Island last night. It's been a few decades since we have hit -10 C and I'm not sure how I would fare!


----------



## Squisher (Dec 8, 2016)

The summit kept us cozy overnight, and we only hit -12c. A solid 10hrs between loads and enough coals to be loading full size splits onto this morning. 

That's with softwoods too. The birch in the wood rack is there to dry from my experiment of buying wood. I've burned all of my life and about fifteen years ago I bought a pickup load of wood once, and a week ago I bought a cord of 'seasoned' birch. Thought it'd be nice, birch is about as close as we get to hardwoods out here. No dice though it's sopping wet. I brought that load into the rack in hope of using it over the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Burnmeister (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## huauqui (Dec 8, 2016)

This is my hearth from where my dogs sit. They follow the sun across the room. [emoji16]


----------



## Woody Stover (Dec 8, 2016)

huauqui said:


> View attachment 189643


Wow, dual stove-top meters...is that the racing model Fv?


----------



## spawner (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't mind dinner thawing out. Venison back strap


----------



## Amboo18 (Dec 8, 2016)

St. Coemgen said:


> Photos only. Unfiltered. Spur of the moment photos. Pull out the phone and take a photo. No text or comments. Just photos of your hearth from where you sit.
> 
> One of mine:
> 
> View attachment 185725


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Czech_mate (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Ashful (Dec 9, 2016)

Squisher said:


> Maybe fitting to post after your new hearth pic Huauqui.
> 
> The summit going sub-nuclear before settling in for its overnight burn. It is cold here.  -10c here now could see -15c by morning.


You Centigrade folks have a way of making things sound much worse than they are.  Your -10c is only 12 degrees... not all that cold.  Our minus 10 will freeze a witches teat.


----------



## countybrown (Dec 9, 2016)

Just got the Phoenix going again on a cold start.  Crazy day at work getting called in twice in one day for the dog, so the stove went out.  Not long, and Pete (the dragon) will be puffing along and the peltier fan will be spinning.  Cold coming this weekend, so I don't plan on this thing going out any time soon.  Just loaded up the garage with wood in expectation.


----------



## dfelicia (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Squisher (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kaper Evets (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow, does your glass stay clean for long?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## cableman (Dec 10, 2016)

I was standing and not in my "chair" but couldnt pass on a great pic this morn!


----------



## baysideburner (Dec 10, 2016)

greetings from long island


----------



## Ashful (Dec 10, 2016)

cableman said:


> View attachment 189928
> 
> 
> I was standing and not in my "chair" but couldnt pass on a great pic this morn!


I like the little shrine to Rudolf to the left of the stove.


----------



## cableman (Dec 11, 2016)

Ashful said:


> I like the little shrine to Rudolf to the left of the stove.



Odd right! I gotta pack it with wood eventually.


----------



## NickDL (Dec 11, 2016)

All ready for Christmas. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amboo18 (Dec 11, 2016)

Kaper Evets said:


> Wow, does your glass stay clean for long?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It really depends. Sometimes I get 2 separate full burns before it starts looking dirty and sometimes it's bad after 1 overnight. I'm sure it depends on quality of wood and air setting. I try to clean it every couple of days.only takes 2 minutes if I stay on top of it. Rutlands glass cleaner and wood ash is what I use.


----------



## countybrown (Dec 12, 2016)

I've gained a 70lb rug today....


----------



## Czech_mate (Dec 16, 2016)

Lucky dog.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Dec 16, 2016)

My set up


----------



## blacktop37 (Dec 17, 2016)

Here is a very lmportant member of our family, the Equinox


----------



## Ashful (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice brick work!  Age?


----------



## Campfires (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## WriteNoob (Dec 18, 2016)

On the floor, playin' with the cat. Outside, the temp is diving to -22 F, tonight. Feelin' just a bit smug, watching the secondaries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snavematt (Dec 18, 2016)

This is the new look








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Dec 18, 2016)

You're going for a "construction chic" sort of thing?  ;-)


----------



## mcdougy (Dec 18, 2016)

snavematt said:


> This is the new look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same dog, just in the female variety. Such a nice pet!!


----------



## blacktop37 (Dec 18, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Nice brick work!  Age?


1985 street pavers torn out of a road Wichita, 75 cents ea. Paid bricklayer $1,000.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## snavematt (Dec 18, 2016)

Ashful said:


> You're going for a "construction chic" sort of thing?  ;-)



Ha, nah, if you see my thread I did a complete removal and new install, will have the wall finished by end of the year, just need to sand again and prime and paint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snavematt (Dec 18, 2016)

mcdougy said:


> I have the same dog, just in the female variety. Such a nice pet!!



I have two, but the other "mean" pibble is scared of the stove. Is yours missing a leg like mine? Notice something missing on his left side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdougy (Dec 18, 2016)

snavematt said:


> I have two, but the other "mean" pibble is scared of the stove. Is yours missing a leg like mine? Notice something missing on his left side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, I did not notice that, he wears it well!! Ours is 4 wheel drive still


----------



## Carlp603 (Dec 18, 2016)

My stove


----------



## revdocjim (Dec 19, 2016)

A quiet evening at home with some oak in the Napoleon.


----------



## Sconnie Burner (Dec 19, 2016)

WriteNoob said:


> On the floor, playin' with the cat. Outside, the temp is diving to -22 F, tonight. Feelin' just a bit smug, watching the secondaries




Cool secondary show!! We did get -24 here. Jealous of all you burning. Here is what I've got so far:


Clean slate! Get to hook it up and use it in about 3 weeks when we get to move in.


----------



## mitchell721 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## mcdougy (Dec 24, 2016)

Sconnie Burner said:


> Cool secondary show!! We did get -24 here. Jealous of all you burning. Here is what I've got so far:
> View attachment 190848
> 
> Clean slate! Get to hook it up and use it in about 3 weeks when we get to move in.


Looks like it will be a nice spot? Your floor joists look super deep? What is the depth of the open joists?


----------



## Sconnie Burner (Dec 24, 2016)

mcdougy said:


> Looks like it will be a nice spot? Your floor joists look super deep? What is the depth of the open joists?


They are doing that now when they build, here anyway, so the duct work can be run in the joists whereever they need to go. So NO boxed in drop downs for main heat runs. Really cleans up a finished basement ceiling. Not sure on the depth. 16" depth maybe?

The location is prime. I have a 3 step "walk up"  with a landing area (grade wouldn't allow a true walk out) just to the right of the stove. Bulk of my wood will be stored outside the patio door. And the position makes it sit basically right across the living room from the stairs coming down, hopefull making it easy to get the heat to convect upstairs!


----------



## jerl77 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 24, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 24, 2016)

gnatboy911 said:


> View attachment 191227
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



hmmm...not sure how that ended up sideways


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## snavematt (Dec 24, 2016)

gnatboy911 said:


> View attachment 191227
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


is that wood wood? digging that look


----------



## Heat Transfer Guy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## flhpi (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## webby3650 (Dec 25, 2016)

snavematt said:


> is that wood wood? digging that look


Looks like wood to me. I sure hope I'm wrong.


----------



## snavematt (Dec 25, 2016)

webby3650 said:


> Looks like wood to me. I sure hope I'm wrong.



agreed, but he may have a heat shield that allows it


----------



## Ashful (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## webby3650 (Dec 25, 2016)

snavematt said:


> agreed, but he may have a heat shield that allows it


No woodstoves can be placed on a wooden base..


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 25, 2016)

snavematt said:


> is that wood wood? digging that look



Thanks,  Its wood look tile from Lowe's.  The outer edge is real wood, but the tile extends out far enough to meet hearth requirements.  Its an Englander NC 13....so the hearth had to be an R value of 2.  Theres a lot of layers of stuff hidden under that tile  

Here is a link to the tile
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Style-Sele...in-x-36-in-Actual-5-75-in-x-35-75-in/50252831


----------



## snavematt (Dec 26, 2016)

webby3650 said:


> No woodstoves can be placed on a wooden base..



too many adult drinks for me yesterday


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Dec 26, 2016)

The shop. "Hearth" 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my 2 girls enjoying the heat


----------



## bsutter01 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## StihlKicking (Dec 27, 2016)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> The shop. "Hearth"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I'm digging the most is that vintage Honda! You really are a redneck Lloyd! What the longest distance you've ever road a wheelie on it? [emoji23]


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Dec 27, 2016)

All the way down my driveway! 400ish feet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have quite a collection of three wheelers. And mopeds. And dirt bikes. Toys are my fancy. My wife has horses I have toys !


----------



## dyerkutn (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Pertzbro (Dec 28, 2016)

Dmitry said:


> View attachment 191230



The hyrbid flush heat the room well? Seems like a large room w/ vualted cielings for a flush insert to heat well.. Always wondered how the hybrid flush heated compared to mine that looks the same but has the smaller tube secondary only firebox.


----------



## Sloppy (Dec 28, 2016)

New poster here,

Here's my setup. Looking across TO where I sit rather than from, but that's the little Jotul that heats up the front of my 200-year  old farmhouse. I have a connected set of barns out through the kitchen where I have my 5 cords stacked up, so I don't even need to venture out into the snow to fill the woodbox.


----------



## woodsHAM (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Tracks74 (Dec 28, 2016)

woodsHAM said:


> View attachment 191425



I want to see that buck to the left of that pic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodsHAM (Dec 30, 2016)

Tracks74 said:


> I want to see that buck to the left of that pic...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 


The buck thats mounted or western mount barely seen on left ?


----------



## Tracks74 (Dec 30, 2016)

woodsHAM said:


> The buck thats mounted or western mount barely seen on left ?



The one you can barely see.
That one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sconnie Burner (Dec 30, 2016)

This is what my view will be once we close on the house!


----------



## woodsHAM (Dec 30, 2016)

8 point from this season. Simple skull cap on a piece of wormy chestnut barnwood.


Tracks74 said:


> The one you can barely see.
> That one


----------



## Rangerbait (Dec 30, 2016)

Stupid gas fireplace for now, but will be putting a Quadra-Fire Adventure 3 in the spring.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 31, 2016)

Pertzbro said:


> The hyrbid flush heat the room well? Seems like a large room w/ vualted cielings for a flush insert to heat well.. Always wondered how the hybrid flush heated compared to mine that looks the same but has the smaller tube secondary only firebox.


Sorry , missed you post. Answering the question : It heats surprisingly well.I think the fact that its internal install and has some stone around the stove play big role in heating. When I heat 24/7 i rarely use blower. The surround heats up to 250 and stone above up to 150.  It's open floor 2000sq ft one level ranch. heats all of it. i just wish it had square firebox so i can pack tightly and more depth , so i don't have to worry about wood rolling forward.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## iron (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## dfelicia (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## venator260 (Dec 13, 2017)

This is the fp25 in the living room. True to the tread title, I didn't move. This is the laying on the couch angle. This has also become the dogs favorite spot over the past few weeks.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Dec 13, 2017)

Rangerbait said:


> View attachment 191600
> 
> 
> Stupid gas fireplace for now, but will be putting a Quadra-Fire Adventure 3 in the spring.


Our Country Hearth/US Stove 3000 gets our house so warm we'd be insane to dress in flannel, socks, and slippers.


----------



## freddy (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Squisher (Dec 13, 2017)

You need to toss that ball and load that fireplace!  Lol.


----------



## ajayabb (Dec 13, 2017)

VC Encore and dog asleep on the bean bag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangerbait (Dec 13, 2017)

VirginiaIron said:


> Our Country Hearth/US Stove 3000 gets our house so warm we'd be insane to dress in flannel, socks, and slippers.
> 
> View attachment 217795



Well, it ended up being a Blaze King in the summer, but I'm sitting here in shorts and a t-shirt!  [emoji106]


----------



## HisTreeNut (Dec 14, 2017)

iron said:


> View attachment 191999
> View attachment 192000
> View attachment 192001


Love the "selfie" but,your a little young to be playing with fireplaces & stoves.
My littlest is almost 9 months...can't hold them or love them too much.  It goes waaaayyy too fast...

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allagash350 (Dec 14, 2017)

Wife went to bed at 8 because the 16 month old is teething and kept us up all last night. “Don’t worry honey, you just go to bed and I’ll just keep an eye on the fire..I mean baby monitor!”

Down in the single digits here so I’m burning the coals down here a bit with the air open before a reload.


----------



## RobbieB (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 15, 2017)

Allagash350 said:


> View attachment 217876
> 
> 
> Wife went to bed at 8 because the 16 month old is teething and kept us up all last night. “Don’t worry honey, you just go to bed and I’ll just keep an eye on the fire..I mean baby monitor!”
> ...



Great pic . . .

Quite the change from just a few days back . . . I've dug into my stash of oak for my overnight burns so I have nice coals in the morning.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Allagash350 (Dec 15, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Great pic . . .
> 
> Quite the change from just a few days back . . . I've dug into my stash of oak for my overnight burns so I have nice coals in the morning.


Yup same here. I get it going with some maple then switch to red oak overnight. With the baby being up I’ve been able to do a reload at 2 or so and the house is nice and warm in the morning. 
Yeah it dropped pretty quick after that snow storm. Hope it stays cold I hate mild winters


----------



## St. Coemgen (Dec 16, 2017)

Rangerbait said:


> Well, it ended up being a Blaze King in the summer, but I'm sitting here in shorts and a t-shirt!  [emoji106]



Much appreciated follow-up on your upgrade.


----------



## Woody5506 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Dobish (Dec 16, 2017)

Got the at 100 all set up


----------



## ajayabb (Dec 16, 2017)

Fired up on a snowy New Jersey afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddy (Dec 16, 2017)

ajayabb said:


> View attachment 218031
> 
> Fired up on a snowy New Jersey afternoon
> 
> ...


I want this set up someday.


----------



## Squisher (Dec 16, 2017)

Dobish said:


> Got the at 100 all set up



What thermocouple are you using and where are you monitoring?  How are you finding it for accuracy and speed?

I have the auber at210 and use a ring thermocouple on the exterior of single wall pipe about 12"s above the flue collar. I find it very fast acting and accurate. I find it a very useful tool for reading across a room and then my setup has a remote readout upstairs for the basement stove.

My upstairs hearth has been cold the last few days.  To warm for two stoves without severe overheating.  My basement hearth rarely to never goes cold though!  I'm riding out the coals in no rush to reload as the coolest part of the house furthest from the stove is about 73. Cmon winter. I'm not skeered.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 16, 2017)

ajayabb said:


> View attachment 218031
> 
> Fired up on a snowy New Jersey afternoon


Very nice!  By the unusual width, I'm assuming reproduction?  I like that lintel.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 16, 2017)

Squisher said:


> What thermocouple are you using and where are you monitoring?  How are you finding it for accuracy and speed?


I am using the 2000f 6" k type thermocouple measuring the cat temps. So far i like it.  I did have to calibrate it,  remove the yellow plug, and reconnect the green plug. Hardest parts were figuring out part #, nailing down the calibration,  and adding the outlet (it had to be done when kids were awake and out of the house) to plug it in!


----------



## Doc C (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Rangerbait (Dec 16, 2017)

St. Coemgen said:


> Much appreciated follow-up on your upgrade.



The pleasure is all mine...it was a big project for sure, but the sweat over the summer is paying dividends now!


----------



## AbrK (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Will_f (Dec 17, 2017)

Dog likes it a lot


----------



## Squisher (Dec 20, 2017)

Finally cold enough to light up the upstairs insert again.

Two stoves is giving me lots of versatility for my home and climate.


----------



## ajayabb (Dec 22, 2017)

Firing up the Napoleon tonight


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Dec 22, 2017)

Dobish said:


> I am using the 2000f 6" k type thermocouple measuring the cat temps. So far i like it.  I did have to calibrate it,  remove the yellow plug, and reconnect the green plug. Hardest parts were figuring out part #, nailing down the calibration,  and adding the outlet (it had to be done when kids were awake and out of the house) to plug it in!


What do you have your alarms set at?


----------



## Dobish (Dec 22, 2017)

RandyBoBandy said:


> What do you have your alarms set at?


Right now,  1500 max.  Cruising is around 1100f


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Dec 22, 2017)

My dog likes being near us, which means in the stove room.


----------



## mountain man 2 (Dec 23, 2017)

This is our humble abode


----------



## NHcpa (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Ctwoodtick (Dec 23, 2017)

NHcpa said:


> View attachment 218565



Great pic!


----------



## ajayabb (Dec 23, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Very nice!  By the unusual width, I'm assuming reproduction?  I like that lintel.



Yep reproduction hearth area custom constructed to house the wood stove


----------



## FPX Dude (Dec 23, 2017)

roasty toasty...


----------



## brazilbl (Dec 25, 2017)

To the kind and generous folks out here that keep giving all year long. 

We wish you all a Merry Christmas; and to all, a pleasant evening...


----------



## Greenmonster304 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 25, 2017)

Greenmonster304 said:


> Merry Christmas
> View attachment 218729


I love the dogs idea of a good time, lay down with favorite ball, roast away.. brings new meaning of set it and forget it.


----------



## jcapler (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas all. Nothing better then a warm fire and looking at everyone’s burner setups. 


Woodpro WS-TS-2000


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Mark N MO (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## SCOTT S. (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## RandyBoBandy (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## edyit (Jan 2, 2018)

best seat in the house


----------



## CRJ700 (Jan 2, 2018)

Osburn 1800.. Only my 4th burn with it so far. So far so good.


----------



## griam01 (Jan 2, 2018)

Only one cat missing from this photo.


----------



## Photog200 (Jan 2, 2018)

Soon will have a Woodstock Progress hybrid.


----------



## CRJ700 (Jan 2, 2018)

No were Cooking


----------



## HisTreeNut (Jan 2, 2018)

CRJ700 said:


> No were Cooking
> 
> View attachment 219536


Nice view of your stove, and nice beverage.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2018)

Preparing for a 14" Snow storm tomorrow.


----------



## yaker57 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jotul F500 eating the cold w Hedge Firewood in My Timber Framed Cabin 24/7  Greatest Stove that just enjoys burning Never burned such small amounts of firewood & gained such great heat Cooks chicken inside Awesomely also Blessed for sure Thx for great site appreciate yalls insites thru the years Happy & Blessed New Years to Everyone


----------



## Dobish (Jan 3, 2018)

Tonight's view


----------



## ohlongarm (Jan 4, 2018)

St. Coemgen said:


> Photos only. Unfiltered. Spur of the moment photos. Pull out the phone and take a photo. No text or comments. Just photos of your hearth from where you sit.
> 
> One of mine:
> 
> View attachment 185725


 Mines.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 4, 2018)

Two of these are old enough they still show my Jotuls, but here's mine:

Hearth 1:




Hearth 2:




Hearth 3:




Hearth 4:


----------



## HisTreeNut (Jan 4, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Two of these are old enough they still show my Jotuls, but here's mine:
> 
> Hearth 1:
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun643 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Rockey (Jan 5, 2018)

We added a guardian to the hearth over Christmas. The duck croaked when she saw it.


----------



## Dav1966 (Jan 6, 2018)

iron said:


> "she"
> 
> she wasn't wearing enough pink clothing, like normal, in the pics. her name is luahna, named after a nearby mountain.
> View attachment 187679


----------



## Dav1966 (Jan 6, 2018)

St. Coemgen said:


> Photos only. Unfiltered. Spur of the moment photos. Pull out the phone and take a photo. No text or comments. Just photos of your hearth from where you sit.
> 
> One of mine:
> 
> View attachment 185725


----------



## St. Coemgen (Jan 12, 2018)

I am currently sitting here, in the same spot as 15 months ago. It is 4:00 PM and the hearth has been cold all day. Have not bothered to start is yet today. The house is warm enough.

​
Despite yet another cold winter in North America, Europe has been fairly warm so far this year (and let us not even discuss what is happening in Australia).

Expecting some cold weather starting tomorrow.

I _might_ start a fire later today.

Maybe.

I will see.

Crazy times.


----------



## Dobish (Jan 22, 2018)

we got 14" of snow the other day, and I needed to drive to the airport, so it was ice coffee time!  I also finished knitting my weird square thing.


----------



## TheIndian (Jan 22, 2018)

Hoping to get a real one soon


----------



## Markie123 (Jan 25, 2018)

cmarc said:


> View attachment 188426
> 
> 
> Nothing like packing the Quad full of wood and watching some football.



Is that voyageur grand and if it is . What do think of them .Have one installed next week.


----------



## rox3406 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 13, 2018)

I couldnt be more pleased with mine and the kids seem to enjoy it too.


----------



## Dobish (Feb 13, 2018)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> I couldnt be more pleased with mine and the kids seem to enjoy it too.


Go Pack Go!  What's with the rocks in front of the stove?


----------



## Dano25 (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2018)

Dano25 said:


> View attachment 222955


Your wife needs to shave her legs.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2018)

Markie123 said:


> It is a voyageur grand and we're loving it .still haveing  a little learning curve about it. We have about a 2200 square foot Ranch. we had the living room up to 70 degrees over the weekend and the rest of the house about 68 . Very easy to light and maintain. Having a hard time to get long burn times. Should be getting 8 to 12 hours tapping out around 5 or 6 hours.


Didn't want to derail this supposedly-textless thread, so I created a new one to respond:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/markie123s-burn-time.167541/


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Feb 13, 2018)

Just found this thread , here's my view .


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 14, 2018)

Dobish said:


> Go Pack Go! What's with the rocks in front of the stove?



Those came from the Crazy Horse Monument out in south dakota one year when we took the bike out to the sturgis rally. It was blasted out of the mountain like mount rushmore. Good place for them to sit out of the way collecting dust.


----------



## Zack R (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Bigger_Al (Feb 15, 2018)

New to forum and New to wood burning. Well, really I haven’t started to burn yet. My hearth pad is still in production.


----------



## blueridgerider (Feb 16, 2018)

Did all the rock work 2 years ago.  The Cocker is 15 years old.  His old bones loves the fire.  If you are not looking he will try and actually get up on the hearth.  If I left the door open he would probably be inside.


----------



## Rangerbait (Feb 16, 2018)

The Mrs. is now fully qualified to build a fire from a cold start...guess I’ll keep her around [emoji12]


----------



## Rockey (Feb 16, 2018)

Rangerbait said:


> The Mrs. is now fully qualified to build a fire from a cold start...guess I’ll keep her around [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 223135



No one around here ever thanks me for starting a fire with cats.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm not sitting but I got this pic last night a while after loading. Cool muted look to it. Shoulda got the legs in the pic.._*stove* _legs_. 

_


----------



## Wolves1 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## jerl77 (Feb 24, 2018)

Mine today


----------



## Bigger_Al (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Ashful (Feb 25, 2018)

I am letting one stove go cold.  Down to 1/2 cord at the house, and the yard is far too soggy to go fetch more from the wood lot.  Standing water on the grass, at this point.  I may be done for the year, after next week, if the ground doesn't freeze up again.


----------



## Bigger_Al (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah, walking on the ground around here has been like walking on a sponge.  We finally saw some sun today though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigger_Al (Feb 25, 2018)

Btw, I saw you are from Philly. Fly Eagles Fly!  Born and raised in Reading.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2018)

Ashful said:


> I am letting one stove go cold.  Down to 1/2 cord at the house, and the yard is far too soggy to go fetch more from the wood lot.  Standing water on the grass, at this point.  I may be done for the year, after next week, if the ground doesn't freeze up again.


Is this the shortest wood heating season you have experienced?


----------



## Ashful (Feb 26, 2018)

It’s going to be close, but I’ve had a few short years:

Late Jan. 2012, a squirrel got into my then-solo Jotul 12, and cost me a month of burning while I waited for Jotul to ship me a replacement refractory chamber.  By the time I got the parts, I think there was only a few weeks of heating season left.

March 2013, I ran out of wood, completely.  I had been burning as much as a cord a week, that winter, trying to heat this joint 100%  with two Jotul 12’s.

Now, I have about 20 cords CSS’d... I just can’t get to it, across the swamp that is currently my back yard.  This doubly-sucks, because the bulbs and grass are now waking up from their winter slumber, but it’s too soggy out there to put down the pre-emergent weed block or edge and mulch!


----------



## Bigger_Al (Feb 26, 2018)

Since last night was my first fire in my first wood stove, yeah it’s going to be s short one.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 2, 2018)

In the midst of a nasty n'orestah. Just saw some smoke blow out of the front of the old 602! Never saw that before.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 2, 2018)

Gusting 60 mph, here.  Without power.   One BK is going strong, the other will be fired up after the wind dies, as it’s in a part of the house that could be pancaked by a falling tree.

Tons of trees down, around here.  It’s going to be awhile, cleaning up after this one.


----------



## begreen (Mar 2, 2018)

It's a nasty storm. Stay safe and inside.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 3, 2018)

Crazy weather going on. It was 60 degrees the first part of the week. Then we got 7 inches of heavy wet snow. Now it’s 40 and sunny. I wish the weather would make up its mind.  Oh and it rained for like 3 days last week raising the creek that crosses my property by 3-4’


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 3, 2018)

Power out since last night, we're plugged into the he Prius, getting, 1300 watts, plus a two 36  amp hr agm battery pack, running fridge, internet, other small appliances as needed. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Mar 4, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> Power out since last night, we're plugged into the he Prius, getting, 1300 watts, plus a two 36  amp hr agm battery pack, running fridge, internet, other small appliances as needed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Shouldn’t a Prius be able to deliver more than 1300 watts?  That wouldn’t even run the average hair dryer or toaster oven!

Our power just came on, sort of.  We have 99 volts on one leg, 103 volts on the other.  This has happened before, our run to the road is very long.  At least I can shut down the generator, while they get the transformer taps sorted out.

We were running on one 6800 watt continuous / 8500 watt surge generator, and it really struggled each time the well pump would turn on.  We have oil heat and DHW, and that generator was about the minimum I could see us getting by with.  We’d need more if we were in the typical heat pump / electric water heater crowd.


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Shouldn’t a Prius be able to deliver more than 1300 watts? That wouldn’t even run the average hair dryer or toaster oven!


He's not running it off the large DC battery bank, but off the smaller 12v circuit in the car. You can run off the larger bank, but it is much more involved and needs some prewiring and a 240v UPS conversion. 1300w will easily run our modern energystar large 27 cu ft refrig/freezer, an LCD TV and some LED lights. That's all one needs for temporary power if you have wood heat backup and a propane stove or cooktop. We can power 2 refrigs, a freezer, and essential lights on a 2K generator. Fortunately our water is gravity fed.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 5, 2018)

begreen said:


> He's not running it off the large DC battery bank, but off the smaller 12v circuit in the car. You can run off the larger bank, but it is much more involved and needs some prewiring and a 240v UPS conversion. 1300w will easily run our modern energystar large 27 cu ft refrig/freezer, an LCD TV and some LED lights. That's all one needs for temporary power if you have wood heat backup and a propane stove or cooktop. We can power 2 refrigs, a freezer, and essential lights on a 2K generator. Fortunately our water is gravity fed.


Ah, I figured.  I was thinking at at 2.5 - 3.0 kWh per mile, the Prius must be able deliver substantially more than 1.3 kW, even if it’s not a full rechargeable EV.

Yeah, our big draw is the 3/4 hp well, and you’d hear the generator work when that would kick on.  I was able to shut down our electric water heater, and we just used the bathrooms plumbed to boilermate water heater.  I also shut down all electric resistive heat, but left our two minisplit heat pumps energized.  The generator was big enough that I just left all refrigerators and TV’s (too many of each) plugged in, and used them at-will.  It struggled more over imbalance (eg. 10 amps on one leg with 2 amps on the other) than it did with total load (eg. 20 amps on each leg, well balanced).

Each time I thought I should maybe put some effort into re-balancing my panel, the load balance would reverse.  It’s just hard to balance a whole house to within an amp or three, when that’s smaller than the draw of an individual microwave or refrigerator, esp. when the modern house might have several of each.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 5, 2018)

Begreen nailed it. I have 3 feeds from the Prius, one to the internet router, one to the internet backup, and one up to the fridge. We have led nicad lights, gas range, wood heat. The feed upstairs I split with a 3 headed plug, and alternate the fridge, battery charger, and monitor with Chromecast. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2018)

The Prius battery is a relatively small 4.4 kWh @ 210vdc. By comparison our Volt is rated at 16.5 kWh @ 300vdc. The major difference being that the motor in the Prius is for motive power with electric assist and the Volt's motive power is electric, with a range extending 80kW genset aboard. But the bigger main battery doesn't matter, you are still limited to the 12v accessory current capacity if running an inverter off the 12v side. In the Volt I think it could handle a 1000w inverter with 2000w surge capacity, but for now I opted for a good generator instead with 2000w capacity and 2400w surge. The generator is propane or gas and I run it on propane with about a 2 week reserve capacity. This can be extended by tapping into the larger house tank that feeds the cook top.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 6, 2018)

Well, I'm playing the odds here, only 1 two day outtage in the last 3 years. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Mar 6, 2018)

We have another 9” - 14” of the heavy white stuff on the way tonight... and to think, it was spring two weeks ago.  The grass is green, the daffodils are up, the chickens are laying.  Unless I’m suffering from demensia (I honestly can’t remember), I’m pretty sure I was walking around outside in a tee shirt for a week, there.


----------



## Pertzbro (Mar 6, 2018)

Ashful said:


> ... and to think, it was spring two weeks ago.  The grass is green, the daffodils are up, the chickens are laying.  .



I cant believe your grass is greening up and things are budding at Philadelphia. I'm in NW Iowa and we're still in winter for sure. 50's to thaw the snow, but no chance of green grass for another 3 weeks at best.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 6, 2018)

Pertzbro said:


> I cant believe your grass is greening up and things are budding at Philadelphia. I'm in NW Iowa and we're still in winter for sure. 50's to thaw the snow, but no chance of green grass for another 3 weeks at best.



We had a warm spell that lasted about a week.  All south-facing slopes are green.  The north-facing slopes are still yellow.

Likewise with the daffodils, south-facing gardens have stems with bulbs on them.  North-facing gardens just have a few leaves pushing up thru the mulch.


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2018)

I'll be mowing today. It's time.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 7, 2018)

Ashful said:


> We have another 9” - 14” of the heavy white stuff on the way tonight... and to think, it was spring two weeks ago.  The grass is green, the daffodils are up, the chickens are laying.  Unless I’m suffering from demensia (I honestly can’t remember), I’m pretty sure I was walking around outside in a tee shirt for a week, there.


How did you make out?  I woke up to a solid 4” of heavy snow here in Michigan. This is the worse kind. It’s hard to shovel and plow when it’s this heavy. My gravel driveway is also a sponge from the warm weather we have been having which makes cleanup even worse.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 7, 2018)

RandyBoBandy said:


> How did you make out?  I woke up to a solid 4” of heavy snow here in Michigan. This is the worse kind. It’s hard to shovel and plow when it’s this heavy. My gravel driveway is also a sponge from the warm weather we have been having which makes cleanup even worse.



Ask me in a few hours!  Wet snow started late last night, but it was too warm to lay up much on roadways.  The real brunt of the storm is just ramping up now.  The 9” - 14” forecast hasn’t changed, they seem pretty confident in that.

On the plus side, I was able to move the big (64”) and small (24”) snowblowers to the heated barn last night, so they should be easy to access and start.  I thought I was going to get thru another year without having to run or change the still-fresh oil in that small snowblower for another year.  I think I last used it in 2016, I usually hand-shovel the walks when it’s less than a foot of snow.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 7, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Ask me in a few hours!  Wet snow started late last night, but it was too warm to lay up much on roadways.  The real brunt of the storm is just ramping up now.  The 9” - 14” forecast hasn’t changed, they seem pretty confident in that.
> 
> On the plus side, I was able to move the big (64”) and small (24”) snowblowers to the heated barn last night, so they should be easy to access and start.  I thought I was going to get thru another year without having to run or change the still-fresh oil in that small snowblower for another year.  I think I last used it in 2016, I usually hand-shovel the walks when it’s less than a foot of snow.


Good luck to ya. It’s still coming down here lightly. We won’t see near what you have coming. We’re you able to get out to your wood lot?


----------



## Ashful (Mar 7, 2018)

Nope.  Between downed trees and a swampy yard, I suspect the 1/3 cord I have left at the house will be it, for this year.  One stove is shut down, the other is being run on one overnight load per day.  I’m keeping some wood in reserve for a potential power outage.

Of course, the way things were looking a week ago, I’d have predicted I’d be mowing by this weekend.  Things have taken a dramatic turn back toward winter, the last few days, but I hope it’s short-lived.


----------



## ajayabb (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## HisTreeNut (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice set up.  Might have to work on those socks...  lol

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 11, 2018)

ajayabb said:


> View attachment 224079


How often do you use your fire screen?


----------



## begreen (Mar 11, 2018)

ajayabb said:


> View attachment 224079


That's a gorgeous hearth. Was it purpose built for the stove?


----------



## ajayabb (Mar 11, 2018)

begreen said:


> That's a gorgeous hearth. Was it purpose built for the stove?



Thank you. Yes purpose built for the stove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayabb (Mar 11, 2018)

RandyBoBandy said:


> How often do you use your fire screen?



I tend to use the screen on the milder days for ambience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajayabb (Mar 11, 2018)

HisTreeNut said:


> Nice set up.  Might have to work on those socks...  lol
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk



Thanks.  My kids agree with you about my socks. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrykow (Mar 12, 2018)

Ready for Winter Storm Skylar.....


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Mar 12, 2018)

dtrykow said:


> View attachment 224228
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto-ready for the storm in southeast ct!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 12, 2018)

dtrykow said:


> Ready for Winter Storm Skylar.....



I have two stoves.  I have approximately 30 cords of wood, three years worth, at 10 cords per year.  But thanks to these twice-weekly nor'easters we've been getting the last few weeks, I can't get the wood to the stove!  To steal a line from begreen, where there was once a back yard, is now alternating between pond and ice rink.

One stove is running tonight, and I might have three more loads worth at the house.  After that, I need to hope for some quick drying or a few days below freezing, to get at more wood.


----------



## edyit (Mar 13, 2018)

too far to carry a few arm loads or a wheelbarrow maybe if you're worried about tearing the lawn up with the tractor?


----------



## Ashful (Mar 13, 2018)

edyit said:


> too far to carry a few arm loads or a wheelbarrow maybe if you're worried about tearing the lawn up with the tractor?



Maybe 300 feet, and too wet for a wheelbarrow.  There is standing water in the path between my wood stacks and the old stone wall they sit behind, not just soggy ground.

I could carry a few arm loads that far, but not enough to keep going any amount of time at my usual three loads per day.


----------



## edyit (Mar 13, 2018)

thats probably longer  than i would want to carry by hand through a pond as well


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 13, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Maybe 300 feet, and too wet for a wheelbarrow.  There is standing water in the path between my wood stacks and the old stone wall they sit behind, not just soggy ground.
> 
> I could carry a few arm loads that far, but not enough to keep going any amount of time at my usual three loads per day.


Put up a zip line and have one person on either end loading and unloading


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 14, 2018)

Just chuck it! Surely there is a catapult setting around near a house that old.

When I think of homes as old as yours I can’t help but imagining the old wars and things are still going on.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> Just chuck it! Surely there is a catapult setting around near a house that old.
> 
> When I think of homes as old as yours I can’t help but imagining the old wars and things are still going on.



This particular house was built and owned by Mennonites, so no war history here.  They were devout and pious passivists.  But I did grow up with a few notable houses that had been handed down thru generations of the family, including a few that played key roles in the war for independence.  Some you’ve even likely read about in your high school history books.

Most of these notable old houses were owned by my grandparents’ or great-grandparents’ generation and were sold off over the course of my childhood or teenage years, as their value and cost outgrew the capacity of anyone in my parents’ generation to inherit and maintain them.  Only one remains, and it is indeed full of old junk collected over 300 years of constant occupation by only two families, an uncle of mine and his priors being the owners for the last 180 of that.  Maybe there is even a catapult stuffed into that barn, somewhere.  But him never being a farmer, the barns on that property have fallen into such disrepair that it may be a load-bearing catapult, at this point.

Believe me Randy, I have considered conveyor and zip line ideas, but that would complete the already-mostly-false notion that I’m burning wood to save money.  Zip lines don’t haul wood up hill, at least not at the cheap cost of gravity.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> This particular house was built and owned by Mennonites, so no war history here.  They were devout and pious passivists.  But I did grow up with a few notable houses that had been handed down thru generations of the family, including a few that played key roles in the war for independence.  Some you’ve even likely read about in your high school history books.
> 
> Most of these notable old houses were owned by my grandparents’ or great-grandparents’ generation and were sold off over the course of my childhood or teenage years, as their value and cost outgrew the capacity of anyone in my parents’ generation to inherit and maintain them.  Only one remains, and it is indeed full of old junk collected over 300 years of constant occupation by only two families, an uncle of mine and his priors being the owners for the last 180 of that.  Maybe there is even a catapult stuffed into that barn, somewhere.  But him never being a farmer, the barns on that property have fallen into such disrepair that it may be a load-bearing catapult, at this point.
> 
> Believe me Randy, I have considered conveyor and zip line ideas, but that would complete the already-mostly-false notion that I’m burning wood to save money.  Zip lines don’t haul wood up hill, at least not at the cheap cost of gravity.


Add a pulley on the high side and an electric or gas motor on the low side. I’m sure it won’t cost much


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2018)

RandyBoBandy said:


> Add a pulley on the high side and an electric or gas motor on the low side. I’m sure it won’t cost much



Unless I’m to hire someone to do the loading or unloading, I’d have to ride the zip line back and forth.  I can’t imagine having a chair lift running between my house and the wood lot.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 14, 2018)

RandyBoBandy said:


> Add a pulley on the high side and an electric or gas motor on the low side. I’m sure it won’t cost much



PTO on ashful's tractor. Think really long hay elevator or a series of them. You know, the ones that you use to load hay bales off of the truck and up onto the stack. Just rambling now while we wait for the freeze.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Mar 14, 2018)

edyit said:


> thats probably longer  than i would want to carry by hand through a pond as well


That's where kids and/or grandkids come into play...
   
Not an optimal solution for most people however.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> Unless I’m to hire someone to do the loading or unloading, I’d have to ride the zip line back and forth.  I can’t imagine having a chair lift running between my house and the wood lot.


If you build it...  they will come.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 14, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> PTO on ashful's tractor. Think really long hay elevator or a series of them. You know, the ones that you use to load hay bales off of the truck and up onto the stack. Just rambling now while we wait for the freeze.


I think we’re on to something here.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2018)

You guys are dangerous.  Now you have me actually contemplating this.

Right now, I'm busy adding rear hydraulics to my tractor, so I can add a hydraulic dump option to the wagon I recently purchased.  The wagon is primarily used for moving firewood to the house, and it's stored full of wood on the porch, from where I grab it to load the stoves.  However, now I'm thinking of using it for hauling mulch to the gardens, where I can dump it.

This years' spring mulch delivery will probably come to 100 yards.  That's a lot of mulch to move, no matter how you do it.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Mar 14, 2018)

Ashful said:


> You guys are dangerous.  Now you have me actually contemplating this.
> 
> Right now, I'm busy adding rear hydraulics to my tractor, so I can add a hydraulic dump option to the wagon I recently purchased.  The wagon is primarily used for moving firewood to the house, and it's stored full of wood on the porch, from where I grab it to load the stoves.  However, now I'm thinking of using it for hauling mulch to the gardens, where I can dump it.
> 
> This years' spring mulch delivery will probably come to 100 yards.  That's a lot of mulch to move, no matter how you do it.


Just think you could be the only one on this forum with your very own pto driven firewood gondola...

And 100 yards of mulch!?!  That’s a lot of mulch. My biggest client takes 30-36 yards every spring. Hopefully you are getting a bulk discount. Up here a homeowner is paying $30+ per yard for a good double shredded hardwood.


----------



## griam01 (Mar 14, 2018)

He is staying warm.


----------



## begreen (Mar 14, 2018)

Might be good idea to just have a rail siding put in. Commercial rail rates are better.


Ashful said:


> You guys are dangerous.  Now you have me actually contemplating this.
> 
> Right now, I'm busy adding rear hydraulics to my tractor, so I can add a hydraulic dump option to the wagon I recently purchased.  The wagon is primarily used for moving firewood to the house, and it's stored full of wood on the porch, from where I grab it to load the stoves.  However, now I'm thinking of using it for hauling mulch to the gardens, where I can dump it.
> 
> This years' spring mulch delivery will probably come to 100 yards.  That's a lot of mulch to move, no matter how you do it.


Sounds like a better topic for a DIY thread.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 20, 2018)




----------

